# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ- STRINTZIS LINES  (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μπορείτε να κατεβάζετε το Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ από εδώ 

vehicle.jpg

----------


## jim2

Πολύ καλό όπως κ το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ! Δύο λεπτομέρειες μόνο οτι το όνομα στην πλώρη ήταν με όλα τα γράμματα κεφαλαία και οτι όπως κοιτάμε τη γέφυρα από πρύμα έχει μόνο ένα παραθυράκι στο πλάι (εκτός από αυτά της βαρδιόλας). Ευχαριστούμε!

----------

